# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Japan Direct Koi Center Keeping Contest Kohaku Tamaura & Showa Ueno Road to CHAMPION!

## pieth

Untuk pertama kalinya *JDKC* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*18* ekor Kohaku dari *Tamaura Koi Farm*
*24* ekor Showa dari *Ueno Koi Farm*

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2020.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 42 ekor Kohaku dan Showa kelahiran 2018


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 3.500.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 28 Juni 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=3500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 3.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Green Garden Jakarta Barat*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 28 Februari 2019 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai antara Best Kohaku dengan Best Showa
JURI:
Untuk pemilihan 3 Kohaku terbaik akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *Breeder Tamaura*
Untuk pemilihan 3 Showa terbaik akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *Breeder Ueno*
Untuk pemilihan Grand Champion antara Kohaku dan Showa di lakukan oleh *Shinya Umeda*


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
Jika ikan laku semua atau di *BID* semua maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut
*Grand Champion 15jt
Best Kohaku 7.5jt
Best Showa 7.5jt
Reserve Kohaku 5jt
Reserve Showa 5jt
*Doorprize 1buah tiket Japan PP untuk keberangkatan bulan April 2020* _(jika ingin di uangkan senilai Rp 7.000.000,-)_


Jika ikan ada yang tidak di BID maka hadiah menjadi
Grand Champion *5%* _dari total omset Kohaku dan Showa_
Best Kohaku *6%* _dari omset Kohaku_
Reserve Kohaku *4%* _dari omset Kohaku_
Best Showa *6%* _dari omset Showa_
Reserve Showa *4%* _dari omset Showa_
*Hadiah Doorprize tidak keluar

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 1 - 10_: Show

















*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 11 - 18_: Show















*Spoiler* for _SHOWA 19 - 30_: Show



















*Spoiler* for _SHOWA 31 - 42_: Show



















*Vidio Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 1 - 10_: Show



























*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 11 - 18_: Show























*Spoiler* for _Showa_: Show

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 7= 3500#bid 12= 3500#bid 18= 3500#bid 26= 3500#bid 42= 3500

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 27 = 3500
#bid 37 = 3500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23 = 3500
#bid 26 = 4000
#bid 27 = 4000
#bid 32 = 3500
#bid 37 = 4000
#bid 42 = 4000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 7= 5000

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 1= 3500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 42=4200

----------


## hero

#bid 33=3500

----------


## hero

#bid 5=3500

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 26= 5000#bid 42= 5000

----------


## ntjhin

#bid 4=3500
#bid 6=3500

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 21=3500

----------


## Febri12345

#bid 4= 3600
#bid 21= 3500

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 7=5100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 32=3700

----------


## Anank gosikigoi

#bid 42=5100

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 42=5200

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 42= 5500

----------


## Anank gosikigoi

#bid 32=3800

----------


## idung

# bid 7= 5400

----------


## pieth

> # bid 7= 5400


Untuk penulisan sehabis tanda # tidak perlu spasi om

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

#bid 25=3500

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 27 4100
#bid 37 4100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 27 4100
> #bid 37 4100


Kurang = nya ommm

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 27=4100
#bid 37=4100

----------


## agus arbana

#bid 20=3500

----------


## SunGoKoi

sepi yaaa.....

----------


## wangs168

#bid 6 = 3600
#bid 7=5500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> sepi yaaa.....


Di bid dong makanya, supaya rame

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Di bid dong makanya, supaya rame


Ampun suhu latinos....✌

----------


## idung

# bid 7= 5600

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 25 = 4000
#bid 28 = 3500
#bid 36 = 3500
#bid 41 = 3500

----------


## idung

#bid 7= 5600

----------


## bedut

#bid 5=3600

----------


## Radhius

Semoga lancar dan sukses om

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

#bid 25=4100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 13=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 38=3500

----------


## hero

#bid 1= 3600

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=3500

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 24=3500 #bid 37=4200

----------


## TGB

#Bid 33=3600

----------


## bedut

MSDL kok blm keliatan nehh namanya di papan klasemen

----------


## hero

#bid 37=4300

----------


## Radhius

Test waktu server

----------


## Radhius

Permisi mau confirm waktu server kok beda jauh dengan waktu real time?, saya di timur WIT saat ini jam 11:44 PM

----------


## pieth

> Permisi mau confirm waktu server kok beda jauh dengan waktu real time?, saya di timur WIT saat ini jam 11:44 PM


Yg dilihat waktu yg paling bawah om server kois WIB

----------


## pieth

> MSDL kok blm keliatan nehh namanya di papan klasemen


Biasa , beliau lg sibuk for GC next show hahaha

----------


## Radhius

> Yg dilihat waktu yg paling bawah om server kois WIB


Ok, terima kasih infonya

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 12= 3600 #bid 37= 4500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 7=6000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=3500
#bid 3=3500

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 18=3600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ada apa ini rame2 ??

----------


## anggurbiru

*bid 37=4600

----------


## Dreol

#bid 25=4200

----------


## idung

#bid 42= 6000

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 12= 3800#bid 18= 3800#bid 42= 6500

----------


## hero

#bid 23= 3600

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

#bid 23= 3700

----------


## hero

#bid 26= 5100

----------


## Radhius

#bid 6= 3700

----------


## Tono Huang

#bid 26= 5200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 6=3700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 6=4000

----------


## hero

#bid 33=3700

----------


## Liban

#bid 23=3900

----------


## Radhius

#bid 6=4100

----------


## idung

#bid 7= 6300
#bid 23= 4500
#bid 42= 7200

----------


## Ady

ini ada kc belum sungkep yah sama suhu GC ....

----------


## Ady

ehh maksud nya MSDL..

#bid 7=6500
#bid 42=7500

----------


## Elecson

#bid 12=3900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 24=3600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=3700

----------


## hero

> ehh maksud nya MSDL..
> 
> #bid 7=6500
> #bid 42=7500


Calon geceh....

----------


## pieth

> Calon geceh....


Sdh ngintip yah td om jim haaahaaa

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 5=3900

----------


## Saskiagotik

> #bid 5=3900


Permisi pak presiden

#bid 5=4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

# bid no 36 = 3600

----------


## Liban

#bid 17=3500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 36 = 3600

----------


## Liban

#bid 23=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 7= 7200
#bid 42= 8100

----------


## idung

#bid 23= 4700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 7=7500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 14=3500
#bid 13=3600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 26=5400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

# bid 14 = 3600

----------


## wangs168

#bid 6=4200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 5=4100
#bid 6=4300
#bid 23=4800
#bid 32=3900

----------


## Liban

#bid 23=4900

----------


## Liban

#bid 23=4900

----------


## 29kois

#bid 6=4400
#bid 26= 5500

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 26=5500

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 7 = 7600

----------


## didimuryanto

#bid 6= 4400

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 5=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=4600

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 26= 6000

----------


## bedut

#bid 6=4600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 5= 4800

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 5=4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=5000

----------


## Dreol

Harga OB ikan yg belum di bid diturunin dong.....siapa tau laku semua

----------


## Hayoranindra

Setubuh ni biar kluar door prize nya

----------


## Hayoranindra

Setubuh ni biar kluar door prize nya 😂😂

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 24= 5000

----------


## pieth

Ikan yg belum laku akan di OB menjadi 2.5jt yah 

Silahkan di bid dulu nanti akan di ganti oleh admin
Ikan nomor 8 9 10 11 15 16 22 29 31 34 35 39 40

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 24=5100

----------


## bedut

#bid 34=2500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 39=2500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 39=2500
#bid 40=2500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 31=2500

----------


## wangs168

#bid 1=3700

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22= 2500

----------


## medicineman

#bid 19=2500

----------


## aries

no 1 = 3.700.000

----------


## novanannas

nomor 22# 2.6jt

----------


## aries

no 1 = 3.800.000

----------


## Saskiagotik

> no 1 = 3.700.000


Format bid nya salah om

Ikuti teman2 lain om format nya

----------


## Zone

#bid 30 = 3800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 14 =3600

----------


## Zone

#bid 30 =3800

----------


## aries

nomor 1 = 3.800.000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 6=4700
#bid 26=6100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 22=2600

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 26= 6500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 7=7800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=2500

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 7 = 7900

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 7=8000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 26=6600

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 26= 7000

----------


## bedut

#bid 6=4800

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 25=5100
 Om ganteng sorry ya

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 13=3700
#bid 14=3700

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Langsung ngegas ajeeee.




> #bid 25=5100
>  Om ganteng sorry ya

----------


## anggurbiru

26 maskot nihh kindai showa

----------


## hasan hadi

Hahahaha halo pa presiden

----------


## Dreol

#bid 25=5200

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Presiden lg di G20, pak.






> Hahahaha halo pa presiden

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 5=5100
Kokoh keren sorry ya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 5=5300
Om keren sorry ya

----------


## bedut

Hahahaha seru neh liat Opa” tikung”an

----------


## 29kois

#bid18 =4000
#bid23 =5000

----------


## hasan hadi

Hahahah ampuuun pa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 5=5100
> Kokoh keren sorry ya


Yg kokoh keren siapa ni koko kincung ya

----------


## 29kois

#bid 5=5400

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 13=4000

----------


## pieth

> #bid18 =4000
> #bid23 =5000


Format nya salah om

----------


## 29kois

#bid 23=5000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Omset udah masuk neeh .... hadiah keluar semua kah?

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 8=2500

----------


## hsug

#bid 32=4000

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 5= 5500

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 5=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=2500

----------


## bandicoot

#bid 39 =2600

----------


## anggurbiru

#bid 37=4600

----------


## pieth

Demi menyukseskan acara KC ini . Jika omset sampai dengan 147jt total hadiah dan doorprize akan keluar. Selamat bid dan good luck

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 37=4700

----------


## anggurbiru

#bid 37=4800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 3=3600

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 7=8100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 7 8100


Ko kurang = ko

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 9=2500
Mdh2an kena doorprize 🤣

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

Uda ganti sorry newbie 🙏🙏🙏

----------


## pieth

Yaaaaaaa hadiah keluar dan doorprize keluar . Selamat bid teman2

----------


## XavyEst

> Yaaaaaaa hadiah keluar dan doorprize keluar . Selamat bid teman2


Nah....... aseeeeeek.....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Meriahhhh.....

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 35=2500

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 37=5000

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 15= 2500

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 13=4100

----------


## anggurbiru

#bid 37=5100

----------


## wibowosantoso

#bid 32=4200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 6=4900

----------


## hsug

#bid 32=4300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Mepet bener opaaaa sungokoi

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Mepet bener opaaaa sungokoi


sengajaaaaaa.....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> sengajaaaaaa.....


Demen ngerempet2 bahaya yah

----------


## Greggy

Pakai stopwatch opa

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 7=8200
#bid 23=5100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> sengajaaaaaa.....


Latihan buat Sudden Death ya

----------


## bedut

#bid 5=5600

Maapken yak Pak Presiden

----------


## anggurbiru

Ga kelar2 haha

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 7=8200
> #bid 23=5100


hahahaha ..... Hajar Opa As.... Kolam Full full dah .... masa kalah sama MSDL

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22= 2700

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid= 5800

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 5= 5800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 23=5200

----------


## wibowosantoso

#bid 32=4500

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 7= 8500

----------


## hsug

#bid 32=4600

----------


## Tono Huang

#bid 41=3600

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 8=2600

----------


## bedut

#bid 5=5900

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 30= 4000
#bid 5= 6000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23 = 5500

----------


## wibowosantoso

#bid 32=5000

----------


## bedut

#bid 5=6100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 5=6300

----------


## hsug

#bid 32=5100

----------


## dompie

#bid 33=3800

----------


## pieth

Lanjutttttttt

----------


## hero

#bid 33=3900

----------


## asnanto

#bid 23=5600
#bid 7=8600

----------


## bedut

#bid 5=6400

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Seruuuu siapin double ice shaken ah...

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 29=2600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 13=4200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23 = 5700

----------


## 29kois

#bid 23=6000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Lanjoettt....

----------


## asnanto

#bid 23=6100

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 7= 8700

----------


## hsug

#bid 13=4300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 23=6200

----------


## hero

#bid 11=2600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 23=6300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 23=6400

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Lanjoettttt

----------


## asnanto

#bid 23=6500

----------


## pieth

Wuidih masih lanjut

----------


## 29kois

#bid 42=8200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 14 = 3800

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wah heroes come back

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 14=3900

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Formatnya kurang spasi om

----------


## XavyEst

time ups ya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Lelang closed yah dah berakhir lewat waktu

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Jdkc mengucapkan Selamat buat semua pemenang lelang . Thanks buat semua yang sudah partisipasi . May the best koi keeper win... selamat bertanding .

----------


## pieth

Terima kasih untuk para partisipan yg telah mengikuti kompetisi keeping contest ini

Untuk ikan nomor 10 dan 16 tetap bisa mengikuti acara KC dengan harga OB terima kasih

Happy keeping

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 16 di ambil oleh om ronny kediri yah

----------


## pieth

Bukti payment Ikan nomor 16 atas nama ronny 


google dice roller

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 4 dan 21 nick febrian12345


google dice roller

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 11 dan 33 id Hero

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 19 id medicineman

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 20 id agus arbana

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran nomor 39 id bandicoot

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 27 id mattdemon

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 5 dan 34 id bedut

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 13 dan 32 id hsug

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 7 id freddy suryadi

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 18 dan 26 id hayoranindra

----------


## Elecson



----------


## Dreol

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
02/07 19:17:06
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 5,200,000.00
showa no 25 an Dreol 
Ref 002191705862

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 3 dan 42 id 29kois


upload image to url

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan no 8 dan 29 id Nyongwidi


upload image to url

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 1 id wangs168


upload image to url

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 41 id Tono Huang


upload image to url

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran nomor 17 id liban

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
03/07 11:52:36
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 3,500,000.00
Liban kohaku jdkc

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 15 id monggalana


free pictures hosting

----------


## Saskiagotik

Ikan nomor 24 pindah nama ke David Pupu
Ikan nomor 35 pindah nama ke Bintaro Koi om Putra

Terima kasih

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 35 atas nama om Putra Bintaro koi


free pictures hosting

----------


## pieth

*Untuk ID Anggurbiru pemenang ikan nomor 37 di tunggu 1x24jam untuk konfirmasi ke saya perihal pembayaran dan pengiriman yah om

Jika sampai dengan batas waktu yg di tentukan tidak ada tanggapan melalui message ataupun WA / Call . maka akan diterapkan peraturan yg berlaku . Terima kasih*

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nmr 6 dan 23 id sungokoi , asnanto


picture upload

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
05/07 21:17:42
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 5,100,000.00
24 
Ref 005211742490

No 24 pindah nama ke david pupu thankyou admin

----------


## 29kois

lanjutan yg ini gmn om Pieth ?

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 10 di ambil oleh saskiagotik

Jd semua ikan sold yah

----------


## pieth

> lanjutan yg ini gmn om Pieth ?


Hari senin nanti id anggurbiru info ke saya om
Kalau sudah selesai , undian doorprize bisa langsung di kocok kocokkkkkk

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 10 id frostbitez

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 22 id ipaul888

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 2 , 10 , 38 id saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor 2 , 10 , 38 id saskiagotik

----------


## anggurbiru

Saya sudah ya, maaf lama karena sering tugas keluar kota

----------


## pieth

Selamat Kepada Pemenang Hadiah Doorprize Nomor 28
ID 9Koi

----------


## anggurbiru

wihh selamat yang menang doorprize,,
bro pieth hadiah KC sesuai di postingan #1??

----------


## pieth

> wihh selamat yang menang doorprize,,
> bro pieth hadiah KC sesuai di postingan #1??


ya om sesuai postingan halaman pertama untuk hadiah fix nya

----------


## XavyEst

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## XavyEst

> [IMG][/IMG]


Peserta No 25 Size 54cm

----------


## pieth

Update ikan nmr 41
Size 50cm
ID Tono Huang

----------


## pieth

Update ikan Kohaku nomor 11
40cm
ID Hero

Update ikan Showa nomor 33
47cm
ID Hero

----------


## pieth

Update no 36
52cm
ID dony lesmana

----------


## pieth

Update Kohaku nmr 3 
49cm
ID 29kois

Update Kohaku nmr 5
47cm
Id Bedut

Update Showa 34
54cm
ID 29kois

----------


## pieth

Update Kohaku no 2
50cm
ID Saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Update Showa no 19
51cm
ID Medicineman

----------


## pieth

Update Kohaku no1
47cm
ID wangsa

----------


## pieth

Update Kohaku no 17
47cm
ID Liban

----------


## asnanto

*Showa Ueno - Size 56 cm*

----------


## asnanto



----------


## asnanto

*Kohaku Tamaura - 50 cm*

----------


## asnanto



----------


## pieth

Update Kohaku no18
47cm
Id Hayoranindra

----------


## frostbitez

Yg update dikit tp sdh ketat saingan kohakunya

----------


## bedut

ketat kyk Thong ya Om Han  ::

----------


## hero

KC ini blm.ada hasil akhirnya....?

----------


## Hayoranindra

> KC ini blm.ada hasil akhirnya....?


Punya saya om yg menang

----------


## pieth

> KC ini blm.ada hasil akhirnya....?


sehubungan awal nya kami ingin penjurian langsung oleh breeder nya. tetapi pada saat ini kondisi tidak memungkinkan karena COVID19 untuk dilakukan penjurian secara langsung di sana karena posisi agent kami yang agak jauh dari breeder Ueno yg ada di Fukuoka. akan kami adakan Penjurian dengan cara tetap dijurikan oleh juri jepang foto vidio di kirimkan via WA . mohon maaf untuk keterlambatan hasil penjurian nya

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian Showa Ueno


1st Showa no 23 Id Asnanto
2nd Showa no 36 Id Dony Lesmana
3rd Showa no 25 id Dreol


Hasil Penjurian Kohaku Tamaura
1st Kohaku no 6 id Sungokoi
2nd Kohaku no 18 id Indrahayoran
3rd Kohaku no 5 id Bedut


Untuk Pemenang antara Best Showa dan Best Kohaku 
Shinya Umeda memilih Showa sebagai Pemenang nya 

Rekapan hasil akhir sebagai berikut

Grand Champion Showa no 23 Id Asnanto
Best Showa no 35 Id Dony Lesmana
Reserved Showa no 25 Id Dreol
Best Kohaku no 6 Id Sungokoi
Reserved Kohaku no 18 Id Indrahayoran

Untuk Vidio pemilihan Pemenang Grand Champion akan di upload secepat nya , terima kasih dan selamat untuk pemenang

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Conggatz for all winner...

----------


## msdl

Terbaikkkkk... Congrats to all winner, great keeper ya'all

----------

